# Persevering now for five years.



## Boeriemore (23/4/15)

I have watched my family members start vaping but fall by the wayside after a short while due to the rapid deterioration of the ciggie's performance, mainly the coils getting gummed up after a few days.
I sometimes build my own coils with limited success. Currently I am using EVOD's but find the bought coils no better than my homemade ones. I think I deserve a medal for persevering for so long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (23/4/15)

You do, but just an hour or two with an experienced coil builder and your building skills will improve 10 fold.
Find out where an experienced coil builder stays close to you and make arrangements. You won't be sorry.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (23/4/15)

Congrats on the 5 years stinky free. A great achievement.
EVOD has been a success story. Many still use it today. Just use the search function above to get a lot of relevant reading material. Am sure you should get some videos on YouTube as well. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/4/15)

Boeriemore said:


> I have watched my family members start vaping but fall by the wayside after a short while due to the rapid deterioration of the ciggie's performance, mainly the coils getting gummed up after a few days.
> I sometimes build my own coils with limited success. Currently I am using EVOD's but find the bought coils no better than my homemade ones. I think I deserve a medal for persevering for so long.



Hi @Boeriemore - as Andre said above - big achievement for persevering

I spent many a night rebuilding coils for my Protank 2 Mini - which uses the same coil head as the Evod1. 
I found that the performance was a bit better and the flavour a bit nicer (for me) with cotton wicks - but the longevity wasn't all that good compared to the stock coils. I would have to rewick every now and then and it was quite a pain working in such a confined space. I also found that sometimes I'd get a drop of juice coming out the base of the coil - when the grommet was a bit worn. It was a bit too much admin for me.

Then I discovered rebuildable gear - and fairly soon, the Reo with the RM2 atomiser. What a pleasure. New coil in minutes - rewick in about a minute - no fuss, no pain, no bother. Far easier than the little Evod rebuilding exercise - and the vape is way better on the rebuildable higher power gear. The reason why the rebuildable gear is so much easier is that there is way more space to work with and the posts to attach the coils are designed for it. 

Nowadays I still use a trusty Evod1 on occasion. But mainly for a lighter morning vape. I use it because I like the flavour from it on fruity menthol vapes. But I don't rebuild the coils anymore, I use the stock coils and each one lasts me about 20ml of juice. Which in my case, lasts a very long time (about a month) because I only use it occasionally.

All the best for your future vaping endeavours and let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh (23/4/15)

Boeriemore said:


> I have watched my family members start vaping but fall by the wayside after a short while due to the rapid deterioration of the ciggie's performance, mainly the coils getting gummed up after a few days.
> I sometimes build my own coils with limited success. Currently I am using EVOD's but find the bought coils no better than my homemade ones. I think I deserve a medal for persevering for so long.



Stay strong and vape-on....


----------



## hands (23/4/15)

the evod was my start into vaping and i do still use it to test juices. i find it tricky to recoil but worth the effort. now i have moved on to the REO and will probably be for some time to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Boeriemore (24/4/15)

It's all very well learning from a coil making pro BUT, I'm currently using bought stock coils. The last one started leaking to the battery contact after two days and I had to constantly remove the battery to soak up the liquid on the battery. Keeping the ciggie upside down resulted in drops dripping off the mouth piece. My current coil started doing this within one day. I never experienced this problem in the past and cannot fathom why this current batch of coils could be different.


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Boeriemore said:


> It's all very well learning from a coil making pro BUT, I'm currently using bought stock coils. The last one started leaking to the battery contact after two days and I had to constantly remove the battery to soak up the liquid on the battery. Keeping the ciggie upside down resulted in drops dripping off the mouth piece. My current coil started doing this within one day. I never experienced this problem in the past and cannot fathom why this current batch of coils could be different.



Hi @Boeriemore - I assume those are the Evod coils?
If so, yes, I know exactly what you mean - sometimes one gets a few drops coming out the bottom which land up on the battery connector part of the mod. Pain and admin indeed. I think it depends on how the wire is inserted down there and whether there are any tiny gaps. Also, as the rubber/silicon grommet ages, it also leaks a bit. But I had many a leak on newly built coils on new coil heads. Those coils were not really intended for rebuilding - so I strongly suggest you try go for a dedicated rebuildable device. Far easier if you get the right device and get it built the right way.

By the way, your avatar pic does not seem to be showing properly - please can you upload a new one...
A photo that is 300 by 300 pixels works best


----------



## Boeriemore (24/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Boeriemore - I assume those are the Evod coils?
> If so, yes, I know exactly what you mean - sometimes one gets a few drops coming out the bottom which land up on the battery connector part of the mod. Pain and admin indeed. I think it depends on how the wire is inserted down there and whether there are any tiny gaps. Also, as the rubber/silicon grommet ages, it also leaks a bit. But I had many a leak on newly built coils on new coil heads. Those coils were not really intended for rebuilding - so I strongly suggest you try go for a dedicated rebuildable device. Far easier if you get the right device and get it built the right way.
> 
> By the way, your avatar pic does not seem to be showing properly - please can you upload a new one...
> A photo that is 300 by 300 pixels works best



Yes, they are EVOD coils. I have old used coils and I see how the rubber grommets deteriorate but not the new coils, surely.
I have been checking all my old coils both for EVOD and Clearomizer. I assumed that if I got a decent resistance reading with my multimeter then the coil is OK, but this is obviously not the case as a dry burn does not light up the coil even when I get a resistance of, say 2.4 ohms.
My son has bought the EHPro Billow RTA pack. Re-coiling seems simple. I will check if he is still happy with its performance after a few months as he has in the past raved about a new product he has bought only to chuck it out after a while.
I don't recall ever uploading an avatar pic. I decided to do so now but can not see how to do it.


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Boeriemore said:


> Yes, they are EVOD coils. I have old used coils and I see how the rubber grommets deteriorate but not the new coils, surely.
> I have been checking all my old coils both for EVOD and Clearomizer. I assumed that if I got a decent resistance reading with my multimeter then the coil is OK, but this is obviously not the case as a dry burn does not light up the coil even when I get a resistance of, say 2.4 ohms.
> My son has bought the EHPro Billow RTA pack. Re-coiling seems simple. I will check if he is still happy with its performance after a few months as he has in the past raved about a new product he has bought only to chuck it out after a while.
> I don't recall ever uploading an avatar pic. I decided to do so now but can not see how to do it.



The problem with dry burning the Evod coils is that you can melt the grommet slightly. Not easy to see sometimes. And then the leaking can start. So if you dry burn them, you need to do it for a very short time. Like just until it starts to glow. Then let go the fire button. Just enough to burn the gunk off but not enough to burn the grommet.

The Billow is quite a great device to my knowledge - but I haven't had one myself. Had good reviews. I think it was a dual coil though... 

Perhaps your best bet is to look at something like the Lemo or Lemo 2. There are so many rebuildable tank (RTA) options and I have not tried too many of them. Perhaps some of the more experienced RTA members can comment on what is a great easy to use one. You will most likely have to get a more powerful mod to power it though. Not sure what mod you are using now.

As for the avatar - log in with a normal browser, click your name in the top right and then "Avatar". You then upload a pic that is on your computer. You can find any pic and save it on your computer first. Small pics around 300 by 300 pixels work best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boeriemore (25/4/15)

Thanks for all your advice, Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Boeriemore said:


> Thanks for all your advice, Silver.



Pleasure
Hows that avatar pic! Lol. Scary


----------



## ET (25/4/15)

I can make you a few coils. Think i still have enough bits lying around.


----------

